# Denver Colorado poison cobalt blue!



## stephengray (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice and hard to get poison from Denver. Dr. Hitzfeld For External Use Only


----------



## martyfoley (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice bottle!


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 7, 2020)

Wow, that's a stunner!  I've always wanted to find a cobalt druggist.


----------



## stephengray (Sep 8, 2020)

Yeah, I've always wanted one of these.


----------

